# New Holland Bio Directional Disc Mowing



## algerausen (Mar 2, 2010)

Anybody out there using a New Holland bio directional tractor with a disc mower mounted on the three point like a self propelled? I have been thinking about going this route as I have a lot of uses for the tractor with the loader. It would be very versatile. I also think this would be an excellant tractor because of the hydro transmission. If anyone has any experience or thoughts on this let me know. I am a little concerned on power and I am in the hills. Thanks!


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

The tractor would be a little underpowered with a disc head. Do they even make a disc head for it?? Also, they usually had a special set of mounts for pushing a head, which makes it hard to switch to a loader quickly. Unless there is something new out there, I have only seen them pushing sickle heads, and sometime pulling a hydroswing behind (slowly).


----------



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

When I was looking for my SP I saw a head (thought it was a 14' one) so I know that they make it, but I agree that they might be underpowered...140 hp discbine? Did like the idea, though.

-Bill


----------



## algerausen (Mar 2, 2010)

The couple of dealers I spoke to said the New Holland 1431 with special mounts goes on the tractor. Also, a front mower from Kuhn, Claas, Krone, or Pottinger would hook up to the three point easily and work. I agree they might be a little under power. The dealer did say they have turned the tractors up to about 125hp. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I know the new series tractors are 105 hp but I thought the older ones were like 140 ? Don't really remember. At 105 hp, I don't think I would want to tackle anything over 11 ft. in a discbine. A 16' mower conditioner head would work well even in slightly hilly ground. Mike


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

The TV series (140, 145, and 6070) are all 105-PTO Hp units. The New Holland disc headers are for the bidirectionals are in fact the same as a 1431, and are 13' wide.

The new holland headers do not use a 3pt hitch mounting system, instead they use the loader mounts. The hydraulic controls for lifting/lowering the loader also lifts and lowers the header.

The problem with bidirectionals for cutting hay with a discbine is the lack of power, roughness of them (discbines often need speed for a clean cut), and not being able to widen the swath out without running over it with the tires.

I have a TV145 I use for loader work, and an AGCO Hesston self-propelled swather/discbine for cutting hay.


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2009)

I have used a 2331 discbine on a TV140 for three years. It is 13.5 ft wide. You push it with the TV. It mounts on the loader mountings. I farm the hills of NE Nebraska. We go from 6 to 13 miles and hour. Up hills, second gear is as good as it will get. Level or down, hold on, as fast as you can go it will cut. Yes, the tractor is not over powered at all, but that is all the hoses will take. If you use a discbine on this tractor, you do NOT need auxilary hydraulics, as the mower works off of PTO (you will need cab end PTO, not all had this option I believe...) One set of hydraulic outlets for up and down and one for tilt of the discbine. If I had under 100 acres of hay this would be the way for me to go. Now as my alfalfa acres have increased, I bought a HW340 with a 15.5 foot discbine. I have the 2331 for sale. It is a NICE unit. One other word about the TV....If you want to run a regular type windrower on the TV, you MUST have auxilary hydraulics as that type of windrower runs off of hydraulic pressure and you will over heat your regular hydraulilcs on your TV. PLEASE remember to watch your operating temps of your engine. Always head out to the field after you have cleaned or blown off your radiator. Not a big problem at all, just keep it clean and everything works great! Hope this helps!
Tim


----------



## Beefit (Oct 14, 2021)

Tim said:


> I have used a 2331 discbine on a TV140 for three years. It is 13.5 ft wide. You push it with the TV. It mounts on the loader mountings. I farm the hills of NE Nebraska. We go from 6 to 13 miles and hour. Up hills, second gear is as good as it will get. Level or down, hold on, as fast as you can go it will cut. Yes, the tractor is not over powered at all, but that is all the hoses will take. If you use a discbine on this tractor, you do NOT need auxilary hydraulics, as the mower works off of PTO (you will need cab end PTO, not all had this option I believe...) One set of hydraulic outlets for up and down and one for tilt of the discbine. If I had under 100 acres of hay this would be the way for me to go. Now as my alfalfa acres have increased, I bought a HW340 with a 15.5 foot discbine. I have the 2331 for sale. It is a NICE unit. One other word about the TV....If you want to run a regular type windrower on the TV, you MUST have auxilary hydraulics as that type of windrower runs off of hydraulic pressure and you will over heat your regular hydraulilcs on your TV. PLEASE remember to watch your operating temps of your engine. Always head out to the field after you have cleaned or blown off your radiator. Not a big problem at all, just keep it clean and everything works great! Hope this helps!
> Tim


Still have the 2331 for sale? -Scot
[email protected]


----------

